# Hallo all



## Reedone816 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi I am new here,
Would like to introduce myself.
My first experience in martial art was from wushu in high school, did it for several years.
Then sporadically did free training in several schools but only casually.
Now after off for over ten years, being humbled down by a stranger, I back in ma, this time it is maenpo cikalong. The pure form that makes me fall in love, since it really not dependant on your physical trait as long as you can touch your opponent, you are good to go.

Thank you for allowing me here 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome Reedone, your martial arts sounds interesting,  will have to research that one. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reedone816 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yup, the pure one is not really known. This so because the one who learn it and spread it usually only learn its shell, not actually aware of the full "curriculum". So what spreading is that the system is heavy with joint lock or takedown, but it isn't.
The cikalong is a system where you train yourself to contain and understanding your opponent so you can manipulate the condition of your opponent so they cease to be a threat. We call the steps as madi then sahbandar then kari.
For my school it is called pancer bumi, so you can look up youtube clips under the search term maenpo cikalong pancer bumi.
Just be advised that many cikalong clips there is not the system I training for, which is the pure cikalong, without mixing it up with other systems.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-man (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome. Sounds like a very interesting art.
:asian:


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Reedone816 (Apr 30, 2014)

K-man said:


> Welcome. Sounds like a very interesting art.
> :asian:



Yup it is so interesting, the drop out is quite high because of the boredom.
Because the techniques are few, only 10+3+1+1.
And all those techniques must conform to the principal laws of the style.
And what makes it interesting is, that it is so dependent of the opponent condition, for a new student like me, the technique that works on A may not be working on B if we execute it the same way we execute it on A.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Good luck with your training and we hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome to the site. I have never heard of this style and look forward to reading your posts about it.


----------



## Takai (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## donald1 (May 1, 2014)

welcome to MT


----------



## Reedone816 (May 2, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Welcome to the site. I have never heard of this style and look forward to reading your posts about it.



Yes the pancer bumi school is still to traditional. No belt system, we recognize from the skill that we acquired.
Right now as far I know of the place to train are only a few, Cianjur as the hometown, Jakarta, Bali and one in Australia because one of the student there just enrolled in a university.
As for the system, since I am still new student, I can't really explain much.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (May 2, 2014)

Welcome.


----------

